# How to feed mazuri



## shayee (Mar 9, 2011)

Got some Mazuri in the mail and it looks like dog food. On this forum I have seen it and it looks mushy...How do I get mine like that to feed my red foot tortoises, and how often should they eat this? What are the benefits?


----------



## Robert (Mar 9, 2011)

Soak some in warm water. It will swell and soften up. You can then feed it like that, mash it up and sprinkle it etc. 

My wife makes Mazuri Hot Dogs. She moistens it up and rolls it into an endive leaf. She calls them "Mazuri Boats" but I call them hot dogs. Leia loves it this way and it keeps it from getting all over the place.


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 9, 2011)

shayee said:


> Got some Mazuri in the mail and it looks like dog food. On this forum I have seen it and it looks mushy...How do I get mine like that to feed my red foot tortoises, and how often should they eat this? What are the benefits?



Mazuri has a good amount of protein in it, along with high fiber among other things.

If you want it mooshy for your younger guys (recommended), you just soak it in warm water and it will expand. I've noticed the water has to be really hot for it to expand sometimes. Some pieces just don't expand as well. Your big guy can probably eat it dry, but moistening a little can't hurt.

As to how often, once or twice a week is good. Some people use it almost daily, whereas others use it once a week or not at all. Just make sure you're continually giving them the other good greens too. It's really for you to decide.


----------



## shayee (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## coreyc (Mar 9, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Soak some in warm water. It will swell and soften up. You can then feed it like that, mash it up and sprinkle it etc.
> 
> My wife makes Mazuri Hot Dogs. She moistens it up and rolls it into an endive leaf. She calls them "Mazuri Boats" but I call them hot dogs. Leia loves it this way and it keeps it from getting all over the place.



You have to post a pic of them


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 9, 2011)

CtTortoise gave a great way to feed the Mazuri. 

When you need more, use my link below to order some.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep. Rob nailed it. I agree with him all around.

I feed it to all of my herds twice a week, mixed in with some greens. They are all eating it right now!


----------



## shayee (Mar 9, 2011)

spikethebest said:


> CtTortoise gave a great way to feed the Mazuri.
> 
> When you need more, use my link below to order some.



I ordered it from you, lol

Well I am posting pics of them eating their first mazuri at our house...Gladys didn't eat any this go around but the other two loved it


----------

